# Adding mortar to N Scale buildings



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been working on adding mortar to my N scale buildings. I tried rubbing white paint into the groves. It came out a bit cloudy. I can't tell but is this going to look worn in or bad?










Any other ideas. I tried using some drywall spackling. It came out good but it left some speckles that look a little sparkly from a distance.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You could either add some more white paint to the sparse areas, or use a little thinner to remove paint (with a toothbrush) from the excess areas.

Rub in some soot-colored weathering chalk, too.

But remember ... masons are continually mixing new batches of mortar ... often, color variations will occur with each batch. So, in the end, perhaps you have some real-life variance there.

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that looks pretty good. As tj said there is always variations in the mortar of older buildings.
I use flat white or off-white paint for the mortar. Then I dry brush the red brick color. Here I mix to get the brick red and vary the color applied if the building is to look old.
Last is the weathering: stains from water, and chalks for dirt.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

What you can do if you choose, is airbrush white paint (or whatever color of mortar you want to use) the entire structure, well only the brick surface. Let it dry and dry brush on the brick color.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

The pre-mixed vinyl spackle works well for mortar. It's easy to remove if you think there's too much. 

You're supposed to avoid contact with your skin. Stick your index finger into the small finger of a surgical glove, get some spackle onto the end of your finger and rub it on. If it's too dry you can add a few drops of water to it. After it has dried, you can rub off any excess that's on top of the bricks.

Spackle

Steve S


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's my second attempt at mortar. I brushed the whole thing white and then drybrushed the red on top.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Now that looks like old mortar. Looking good..


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks. It looks a lot better in person.


----------



## Silverton (Dec 18, 2012)

Even though I model in HO, it is still all the same when it comes to structures. What I have been doing lately is: after the building structure has been assembled and before the windows and doors are attached. Is to mix up a solution of very diluted all purpose joint compound, (sheetrock texture) and paint it on the building. Now remember the mixture is very thin, so it will travel into the joints or mortar lines. After it dries, then take a rag or what I use is a very very fine sandpaper and lightly rub the excess joint compound off and you will be surprised how realistic those mortar lines will look. In your case, you might have to repaint the structure, let it dry completely, and then try the joint compound idea. Once you have achieved the desired effect, spray the entire structure with a clear flat sealant, Krylon and there are others. This of course seals the structure to prevent the mortar lines or paint from rubbing off. - Chris


----------

